# Price per letter for names on back of shirt?



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

I am looking to setup pricing for names on back of T-Shirts per letter. For example: $2. per letter/number for 3" lettering. Seems like it would be a lot easier pricing per letter/number. Does anyone else do this? What is your pricing if you do? We plan on using only Thermoflex vinyl for this. Any feedback is much appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

A lot of places do that. We don't.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I don't price that way.


----------



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

Hmm, I would of thought It would be an easier pricing structure this way. Do you guys see cons of pricing this way and thats why you don't?


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

Usually I get asked to do a general quote per team, so I generally figure a lineal foot for the back (2" name+2"gap+8"number up to generally about 12" wide). 

Front depends on complexity for the team name, get asked to do some wonky things occasionally.


----------



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

This is more for customers want one offs with their names on backs. Not team apparel.


----------



## wonderchic (Aug 29, 2012)

Basikboy said:


> This is more for customers want one offs with their names on backs. Not team apparel.


When we are on site at a show/event, I charge $5 for a single line name, 2"-2-3/4" tall (depends on if it's a kids size or adult) in either glitter vinyl or plain vinyl. We used to do it a little cheaper if they wanted the plain vinyl, but it's so much easier to have just one price. I may charge a more if they want 2 lines...depends on my mood and how nice the customer is to be honest. And I usually do a bunch of names together so it saves vinyl and makes them more profitable. Hope that helps. Good luck


----------



## BidGuru (Aug 26, 2007)

For names, I have always charged by the shirt not the letters or names.
It averages out over a lot of shirt lettering.
Some names are 2 letters and some are 4 words. They take just about the same time to type, cut, weed and iron on. and it makes the customer very happy to have every shirt cost the same.


----------



## hbapparel (Jan 16, 2012)

$5 a line. Fast and easy.


----------

